# Locked Up Husqvarna 128LD Trimmer



## Cannon51 (Apr 18, 2017)

I made an impulse buy on a facebook Buy-Sell-Trade page yesterday. This 128LD trimmer was listed as "Locked up-Good for Parts $40". Someone had offered $20 and it was excepted but the add stayed up. Yesterday I went and got it for $20. I got home and sprayed a bunch of penetrating oil in the cylinder and let it set over night. This morning I removed the starter, put a socket on the bolt and started applying pressure back and forth. It moved a little bit at a time until I got it to move all the way through easily. I sprayed more oil in the cylinder and with the plug out ran it a few seconds with a cordless drill and socket. The exhuast port is pretty small but I don't see any scoring. The guy said he was using it when it stopped. It has what looks like green premix in the tank. The trigger is not working so I need to fix that before I can try to crank it. I'm curious about what caused it to seize.
Cannon


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 18, 2017)

I would pull the engine apart


----------



## Cannon51 (Apr 18, 2017)

I took the screen out of the muffler, there was one small place that was clogged so I heated it up and brushed it clean. The throttle cable was OK, the carb was sticking. I cleaned the spring with carb cleaner and WD40 and now it,s working. I put it all back together except the air filter, dumped the tank and added fresh gas, followed the prime/choke/pull instructions on the carb cover and it fired right up. There was a lot of smoke at first but it cleared up and idled. It seems to be a little slower to rev up than my Stihl FS55. I cleaned it up a little but there is some rust on the lower tube. I washed the air filter and am waiting for it to dry. So far so good.
Cannon


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 18, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 18, 2017)

Must of been a soft seize.


----------



## Cannon51 (Apr 18, 2017)

backhoelover said:


> Must of been a soft seize.


It didn't take much to break it loose.
I've tried recranking it hot and it fired right up. I may open the High jet a little in case it seized from being to lean. Plug was light brown. I need to break down and buy one of those screwdrivers for the jets.
Cannon


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 18, 2017)

just buy the 8 piece set


----------



## Cannon51 (May 5, 2017)

I used this thing for about an hour yesterday and had no problems with it. Cranks cold or hot and runs good. I still wonder why it was seized but i'll probably never know. It seems a little heavy compared to the Stihl trimmers I've used. It had some kind of braided line on it that never would feed through the head, but it's almost gone now. I'll put some regular .95 on it and see what that does. Thanks.
Cannon


----------



## TBS (May 19, 2017)

Those are good trimmers and do well with a muffler mod and richening the highside. I have one that i ran for two years hard use until it sucked a little carbon back into the engine.


----------



## backhoelover (May 19, 2017)

deep creep will keep the carbon down. i do mine once a year


----------



## Martin Irving (Jun 6, 2017)

As a Husqvarna a technician, it was probably running out of petrol and revving higher which makes it a slightly leaner mixture and the guy probably kept going until it completely ran out which would have slightly Starved it of oil, this usually does not give problems in the short term even seized. You managed to free it off which is a good sign but it may be prone to early engine wear. But hey, still a good deal, The moral of the story is, when you are running out of petrol and yourmachine starts revving slightly, especially when after heavy use and hot..... refill. My 262 is 20 years old, used well and barely ran in due to correct maintenance, but due to the advent of tree proccessers, chainsaw are not as well built as they were then.


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 12, 2020)

Martin Irving said:


> As a Husqvarna a technician, it was probably running out of petrol and revving higher which makes it a slightly leaner mixture and the guy probably kept going until it completely ran out which would have slightly Starved it of oil, this usually does not give problems in the short term even seized. You managed to free it off which is a good sign but it may be prone to early engine wear. But hey, still a good deal, The moral of the story is, when you are running out of petrol and yourmachine starts revving slightly, especially when after heavy use and hot..... refill. My 262 is 20 years old, used well and barely ran in due to correct maintenance, but due to the advent of tree proccessers, chainsaw are not as well built as they were then.


Probably flooded the piss out of it and had a crankcases full of fuel. If you don’t clear it somehow and keep on cranking that’s what will happen. It’s crazy because sometimes it will sit and evaporate then the equipment will turn over at a later date like nothing is wrong.


----------

